# Konsole leeren



## _Truck_ (27. Juli 2007)

Ich gebe in Eclipse mit System.out.print() ein paar Strings in der Konsole aus, nachdem einige Strings geschrieben wurden brauche ich jetzt einen JavaBefehl oder Tag (wie Zeilenumbruch: "\n") um sie zu leeren. 

Danke im Vorraus, Truck


----------



## corkoo (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo 


_Truck_ hat gesagt.:


> Ich gebe in Eclipse mit System.out.print() ein paar Strings in der Konsole aus, nachdem einige Strings geschrieben wurden brauche ich jetzt einen JavaBefehl oder Tag (wie Zeilenumbruch: "\n") um sie zu leeren.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus, Truck



Was du sucht ist ein bestimmtes Steuerzeichen, *\f*


----------



## _Truck_ (27. Juli 2007)

Leider gibt die Eclipse- Console nur ein Viereck aus, anstatt zu leeren !


----------



## _Truck_ (27. Juli 2007)

Habe es mal mit 'System.in.reset()' probiert, allerdings die Fehlermeldung "Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Resetting to invalid mark" erhalten! Kann man das irgendwie für eine Leerung der Konsole verwenden ?


----------



## celph_titled (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

das mit reset dürfte da nicht funktionieren, das geht nur, wenn man vorher einen Punkt mit mark() festgelegt hat und zu dem zurückspringt. Das geht soweit ich weiß auch nur mit gepufferten Streams, also beim PrintStream auf keinen Fall.
Probier mal das ANSI-Steuerzeichen auszugeben:

```
System.out.print("\033[2J");
```


----------



## _Truck_ (27. Juli 2007)

Hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert:
aus *System.out.print("\033[2J");* wird *(leeres Viereck)[2J*


----------



## Wyatt (27. Juli 2007)

Heyho...

Ein Post von Thomas Darimont:


> Hier aber mal noch ein paar weitere Möglichkeiten:
> http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0047.html
> und hier:
> http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...0-console.html
> ...



Gruß
Felix


----------



## _Truck_ (27. Juli 2007)

Wyatt hat gesagt.:


> Heyho...
> 
> Ein Post von Thomas Darimont:
> 
> ...



Ich bin eine Person, die bevor sie eine Frage in die Runde wirft zunächst die Forensuche verwendet ! 
Aufgrunddessen, dass ich aus diesen Links nicht richtig schlau geworden bin, habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet, um mir mehr Klarheit zu verschaffen. 

Trotzdem danke !:suspekt:


----------

